# Grey Knight Army



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are the first Grey Knights (and my first army period). I will be painting them shortly.


----------



## Greenskin (Oct 13, 2011)

I highly recommend cleaning up any mold lines on the models as much as possible before you paint them. it will help with realism later, especially if you apply a wash you your models. washes really bring out mold lines (in a bad way) if you have not carefully filed/cut them off the model.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not advanced enough to use washes yet. It's going to be all I can do to paint them and not make them look stupid. But I will certainly be giving them a once over prior to slapping some paint on them.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

good luck dude, if you are new to painting i would reccomend army painter silver spray paint and then a black wash with GW wash, its easy and the result will be great.
I would aslo recomend making the bases stand out from the silver GK with some grass ect. 
D


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

make sure to stock up on boltgun metal and badab black. GK were my first army. it went badly.

Good luck!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

A small update. It's taking longer than I would like simply because my job sucks my will to do much more than sleep. But this is my Justicar. I think he turned out well considering he's my first painted unit ever. Thoughts?


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks pretty good, need to drill the barrel of the storm bolter out so it looks more real, not like it has a cover over it. You could do some writing on the book, it's really just some very thin black squiggly lines, like when you look at a book from a long ways away. Good start though.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't bought the drill yet, just one of many things I have yet to do. I'm waiting until I get my bone colored paint before I finish it off and put the scribbles on the books. But I appreciate the comments ^_^


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

A very quick addition (I'm getting faster with my painting!) to the finished pile is my Standard Bearer. Hope you like him.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

This looks solid as a basecoat, but I would add a bit of shading to make the metallics less "flat". 

Luckily for you, today is the day GW releases their new shades and glazes. If would advice just 2 things in that range, it would be the black shade called "nuln oil" and the blue glaze (just to give the armor a blue-ish tint) called "guilliman blue". That's to make the silver colour pop a bit more.

You might also want to look into sepia wash for the purity seals and robes.

PS: washes are not for advanced painters only. In fact, the GW washes are very, very userfriendly and nearly failproof. Washes are easy, highlighting is a lot harder.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Any particular reason why your painting them so fast? Try giving your models a wash with either asumen blue or a thinned badab black. It's fast and easy and adds an entire new level of depth to your models. Just some advice, as it stands righ tnow it looks bland and has nothing popping out at you.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Didn't realize the wife got me the Azurmen Blue among the paints she got me, so I'm going to slap a coat of it on the silver parts and see what happens.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my Brother-Captain Stern. He's not 100% finished, but enough so that I figured I'd post him up here. I tried a new technique with him, the armor isn't nearly as shiny and one dimensional as the other two models. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing just yet.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a new addition to my Army. A Stormraven for your viewing pleasure. (Ignore messy kitchen table/workshop)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Although it goes against the "norm" don't be too afraid to leave your guys shiny, I do and I think they look great. I do spend a lot of time tho' putting some very controlled and targeted washes into the recesses. 

I have never got the standard "blue wash" to look any good but that probably says more about me than the wash.

What does work really well on the writing on the armour is to use a reddish wash, baal red or a scorched brown undercoat. Once the gold goes over the top it really makes a difference.

Here's my Stern that I am using as a Librarian with a black wash on the writing:










and the Apothecary which has a mechrite red background. See how it pops maybe a bit better?










Mind you the Libby is shitecast and the Doc plastic so there is a lot better definition in the details.

Lookin' good on the Stormraven, I'm thinking of getting one too, soon, so I'll interested to see what lessons I can learn from yours.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Good models, all looking great so far. Looking forward to seeing more!

On a personal note, the more blue-tinted silver seems a bit better looking to me. As a personal opinion.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Stern is looking good, a little dark, but your progressing! The stormraven looks good as well. The Badab black and Devlan mud can both be a curse and a pleasure; curse for trying to paint it on large flat areas and a pleasure when trying to create fast and simple shading.

Keep up the good work, I prefer the blue tint as well to their armour. Makes them seem for "bad ass"

Regards,
DoE


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I've started work on a power armor squad for my Grey Knights, and I've finally finished off my Stern and Terminator Squad. I've put them together in a nice group shot for all to see. Hope you like them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The washes definitely make them look better. Excellent stuff for a beginner! The only thing that I can see needs doing is highlights on the weapon blades - just use a brighter blue and run your brush along the blade edges at 90 degrees to it. Alternatively you can try drybrushing highlights with the lighter blue by wiping off 90% of the paint on the brush and flicking it back and forth across the edge.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Presenting my (more or less) finished Venerable Dreadnought that I've been working on. Hope you like it.


----------

